# Pork Butt on Kettle Grill



## jw (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm back into a situation where I can smoke foods again, so I'm smoking a pork butt today, in hopes to provide some pulled pork for fellowship after church tomorrow evening. Just wrapped her up for the remainder of the cook after she developed this mahogany bark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 18, 2021)

Wonderful. I had no idea one could use such a grill as a smoker. Is this pretty much a Weber charcoal grill?


----------



## jw (Dec 18, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Wonderful. I had no idea one could use such a grill as a smoker. Is this pretty much a Weber charcoal grill?


Yep. 

Just used snake method on stacking the charcoal, and had a bent up disposable drip tray in the middle under the meat. Rotated the meat a few times when hot spots rose up. It's wrapped now and finishing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 18, 2021)

We recently discovered a gizmo to use pellets to smoke on our natural gas grill. Wood chips/chunks weren't giving me the intense smoke I wanted. This is rapidly becoming a favorite way to cook, though I'm finding it's worth doing a lot of meat at one time to justify the effort.


----------



## jw (Dec 18, 2021)

jwithnell said:


> We recently discovered a gizmo to use pellets to smoke on our natural gas grill. Wood chips/chunks weren't giving me the intense smoke I wanted. This is rapidly becoming a favorite way to cook, though I'm finding it's worth doing a lot of meat at one time to justify the effort.


You're talking about the Amaz-N-tube, I think? It may be something about the gas grill that renders the wood chunks not delivering the intensity you desire, but I've found on smokers that real wood delivers more smoke than pellet-smokers, and a better bark, to boot. The advantage to the pellet-smokers is that people can set it and forget it. I, on the other hand, for some reason, have a disturbing love of fire management, smoke inhalation, and busy-bodying of the cook. It's inexplicable, and certainly counterintuitive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 18, 2021)

jw said:


> I, on the other hand, for some reason, have a disturbing love of fire management, smoke inhalation, and busy-bodying of the cook. It's inexplicable, and certainly counterintuitive.


This is perhaps the most _Josh_ thing I've ever read.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jw (Dec 20, 2021)

The LORD provided very kindly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chuckd (Dec 20, 2021)

jw said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just used snake method on stacking the charcoal, and had a bent up disposable drip tray in the middle under the meat. Rotated the meat a few times when hot spots rose up. It's wrapped now and finishing.


I used this method to smoke a chuck roast for a chili. Turned out great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 20, 2021)

chuckd said:


> I used this method to smoke a chuck roast for a chili. Turned out great.


So it was a Chuck smoked chuck roast, or you smoke roasted yourself?


----------



## hammondjones (Dec 20, 2021)

Taylor said:


> This is perhaps the most _Josh_ thing I've ever read.



He had only mentioned cologne and bathing weekly I'd agree....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Dec 20, 2021)

Those pics are making me hungry, nice job.

I smoked a pork butt last week in the Weber Smokey Mountain. I quartered it and smoked it like ribs - 2 hours smoke, 1.5 hours in foil, 15 minutes out of foil with sauce. Slice and eat. It isn't pulled pork but I really like this method and its fairly fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 20, 2021)

jw said:


> You're talking about the Amaz-N-tube, I think? It may be something about the gas grill that renders the wood chunks not delivering the intensity you desire, but I've found on smokers that real wood delivers more smoke than pellet-smokers, and a better bark, to boot. The advantage to the pellet-smokers is that people can set it and forget it. I, on the other hand, for some reason, have a disturbing love of fire management, smoke inhalation, and busy-bodying of the cook. It's inexplicable, and certainly counterintuitive.


Mine's called a LIZZQ and our grill maintained an even 225 degrees even when the ambient temperature plummeted during a recent over-night cook. I'd love a for-real smoker but wouldn't have the room. Your pork looks yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 20, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> Those pics are making me hungry, nice job.
> 
> I smoked a pork butt last week in the Weber Smokey Mountain. I quartered it and smoked it like ribs - 2 hours smoke, 1.5 hours in foil, 15 minutes out of foil with sauce. Slice and eat. It isn't pulled pork but I really like this method and its fairly fast.


I had a WSM before (22"), but foolishly gave it away (I should have just put it in storage). I miss it. Interesting use of the pork butt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Dec 20, 2021)

Its my first foray into smoking and I really enjoy it. I have the medium sized one - only one I could find used. At times I wish I had the larger when I guests are over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 20, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> Its my first foray into smoking and I really enjoy it. I have the medium sized one - only one I could find used. At times I wish I had the larger when I guests are over.


If you have a cast iron skillet, throw together cornbread mix (ingredients on box), some cream corn (can), diced serranos/jalapenos, and bacon, and smoke it (around 275) for at least 25 minutes (I don't remember the time it took, but really, do the toothpick test to determine doneness). It is a game changer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 20, 2021)

Over on a Georgia Bulldawgs forum I learned about rubbing a bit of mustard on the pork before applying the rub. Old-timers used to apply a vinegar mop so the idea isn't too far fetched. I've used it twice now and it's really good.


----------

